# Stena Inspector May-Oct 1982



## David M Edes (Apr 4, 2012)

*Stena Inspector 1982 May to October*

I'm trying to locate a crew list for the Stena Inspector for 1982 for its period in the Falklands.
Everyone who was on there is now entitled to the South Atlantic Medal but the records office can't locate a crew list .
If anyone can help, or point me in the right direction it would be appreciated 

David Edes


----------



## David M Edes (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm trying to locate a crew list for the Stena Inspector for 1982 for its period in the Falklands.
Everyone who was on there is now entitled to the South Atlantic Medal but the records office can't locate a crew list


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello David,
From 1973 until 1999 the Registry of Shipping and Seamen were not obliged to keep crew lists. I will try to find out if there were any special considerations made for the duration of the war and beyond in 1982.
The medal award will only apply to those onboard who spent 30 days continuous or ac***ulated services up until 21st October 1982.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## DONALD241 (Dec 27, 2013)

was on the Stena Inspector from 11/10/82 till 5/10/83 during that time the royal navy had taken control of the ship


----------



## DONALD241 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Stena Inspector*

Hi was on the Stena Inspector from 11/10/82 till 5/10/83 the ship was under control of the R.N. good luck with your search.


----------



## David M Edes (Apr 4, 2012)

I picked the ship up in Savannah USA late May 82 and left in October,in Port Stanley came north on the Norland , so every one who did that stint with me is due the medal and no one has claimed one yet


----------



## DONALD241 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Stena Inspector*

Dont think i will get it but wish you well


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

David M Edes said:


> but the records office can't locate a crew list


David,
By records office I take it you have contacted the Registry of Shipping and Seamen in Cardiff - now called the MCA - (Maritime and Coastguard Agency)? They are the medal authority for the MN.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## David M Edes (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes , unfortunately they don't have a crew list for the Stena inspector, 
They have for the Stena Seaspread
They suggested posting here!


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I presume they mean that you could put the word out via this site or that one of the STENA INSPECTOR's crew may have have made an unofficial crew list that you could use to contact them to let them know of their medal entitlement.

As the medal office appear not to have a copy of the crew list then that puts the onus on the seaman to prove his medal entitlement. This is no different from WW2 and other conflicts. So I hope all those who were onboard at the time still have there discharge books as that will be used as proof of qualification in the absence of an official crew agreement.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## David M Edes (Apr 4, 2012)

That's correct Hugh, 
Unfortunately I've moved house 9 times since and have mislaid mine.
I am exploring a couple of other possibilities ATM


----------



## kiwiblue1943+ (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi David Edes.
I was on the ship too,Joined it in Charleston,South Carolina Naval Party 2010 May 1982 and fly out in a Hercules in Oct 1982.
I have a crew list that we were given when I joined the NP2010 in Portsmouth.
Is this what you want.I was one of the two CPO's who went and repaired the Argentina guns.Which were then sent back to the UK.
I was also the guy who got the price of the cans of beer reduced.
If you can remember that incident.
I now live in Christchurch,New Zealand.
contact [email protected]


----------



## A/LMEM(M) (May 23, 2020)

*Tug*

Hi I also joined NP 2010 in Portsmouth, May 1982. Flew out as a small Naval Party to Charlestown from Brize Norton via Washington DC and Atlanta. Flew back from Stanley on a Hercules in November. Members I joined with I can remember were myself A/LMEM(M) N. Wilson. CMEM(M) Cameron, LMEM(M) A. Bignall, LMA D. Ellis, LMEM(M) Roberts.


----------



## David M Edes (Apr 4, 2012)

Whilst doing a clear out of paperwork I found my discharge book 
Joined 25/05/82 Charleston ( which is incorrect as we joined in dry dock in Savannah ) 
Paid off 17/10/82 Port Stanley Then we had 2 weeks on Norland to ascension, then VC10 flight to Brize Norton via Dakar for fuel 
Photocopy of this was sufficient to get me my medal.
Thanks to all who responded


----------



## A/LMEM(M) (May 23, 2020)

David M Edes said:


> Whilst doing a clear out of paperwork I found my discharge book
> Joined 25/05/82 Charleston ( which is incorrect as we joined in dry dock in Savannah )
> Paid off 17/10/82 Port Stanley Then we had 2 weeks on Norland to ascension, then VC10 flight to Brize Norton via Dakar for fuel
> Photocopy of this was sufficient to get me my medal.
> Thanks to all who responded


I'm still trying to get a medal. You where the Captain?


----------



## David M Edes (Apr 4, 2012)

No I was an AB 
The Captain was David Ede 

Used to cause a lot of confusion! 
I used it to my advantage in the NAAFI in Port Stanley, they thought I was the captain so I could buy as many spirits as I wanted!


----------



## A/LMEM(M) (May 23, 2020)

Sorry so you were part of the merchant crew


----------



## David M Edes (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes that’s correct


----------



## A/LMEM(M) (May 23, 2020)

Exactly which Falkland Medal did they give you?


----------



## A/LMEM(M) (May 23, 2020)

I can also remember the Welsh crane driver we had onboard..


----------



## David M Edes (Apr 4, 2012)

I received the South Atlantic medal.
I remember Taffy the crane operator very well and I spent a lot of time as his banksman! 
There was a problem with his wages which was not being resolved, and during the process of replacing an Olympus turbine on HMS Southampton alongside us he dangled the replacement engine 6 feet above the water at the stern of the ship, then got out of the crane and said it’s staying there until my wages are paid!
That’s certainly got peoples attention!
He was also Ex SAS !!


----------



## David Gill (Oct 9, 2021)

I was on the Stena inspector May until November 1982 my name is David Gill from Carlisle. I was stoker and my boss was fleet chief Alan Lear, never got my medal


----------



## Des Kerrigan….CMEM Rtd (12 mo ago)

David M Edes said:


> I picked the ship up in Savannah USA late May 82 and left in October,in Port Stanley came north on the Norland , so every one who did that stint with me is due the medal and no one has claimed one yet


The Stena Inspector was crewed up with NP2010 for Operation Corporate in CHARLESTON, South Carolina, in May 1982, not Savannah as suggested, above.


----------



## David Gill (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi I'm David Gill, I joined the Stena inspector in accession island. I was part of np2010. It's really good to know there is some of us still around. You all take care


----------



## Grossartig (Dec 16, 2021)

I was on the ‘Keren’ when it was requisitioned by the MOD as a troopship for the Falklands. Went to Ascension for mods/embark troops/bunkers before setting sail for Falklands, Argies surrendered a few days before we got near to the war zone. I contacted the MN and was sent a support ‘badge’
Davy. G


----------

